
Linus Torvalds Back in Charge of Linux - atlasunshrugged
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-is-back-in-charge-of-linux/
======
pandapower2
I don't know what I thought would happen exactly but when he said he was
taking time away I certainly imagined it would be a lot longer than a month.

~~~
cesarb
To me on the other hand, it was obvious that he would be back as soon as 4.19
was released and the 4.20 merge window opened (the kernel release cycle has
two phases, the merge window where new features and the bulk of the changes
come in, and a phase where only bug fixes are supposed to come in). He took
advantage of the time when the merge window was closed, since it's a less
hectic period, and handed over maintenance to someone who already does
something similar (Greg KH maintains the "stable" trees, which also accept
only bug fixes).

~~~
weliketocode
That's impressive foresight.

Why did Linus make such fanfare about his departure if it was always intended
to be so short?

~~~
lucozade
> Why did Linus make such fanfare about his departure

I'm not sure he did. AFAICT he wrote an email on the Linux mailing explaining
that he was taking some time off and why. He also did an interview or two,
presumably because he was asked.

He probably realised that a portion of the internet would go bananas but
that's not entirely his doing.

------
lolive
I am now waiting for a post from Linus entitled: "Behaviour therapists are
just bullshitters" ;)

~~~
nabla9
Welcome Linus 1.0.1-000 (first minor revision).

Linus debugged his own communication routines after users complained.

~~~
pulse7
People can change their habits only to a certain extent...

~~~
rs23296008n1
sudo change behaviour -f linus20.json

~~~
LeoNatan25
JSON is likely the least efficient container for a behavior type. ;-)

~~~
Ws32ok
sudo change behaviour didn't work.

Maybe you used the wrong option?

~~~
rs23296008n1
Not in sudoers file or group more likely.

------
AnnoyingSwede
Funny that their code of conduct contains all the standard equal rights no
matter what XYZ, while this was never Linus problem. He never lashed out on
people because of gender, race or sexual preference. It should simply have
said "Don't be an elitistic assh*le aginst people just doing their best."

~~~
newnewpdro
Obviously the COC isn't written just to control Linus' behavior.

~~~
AnnoyingSwede
The timing is impeccable, would you not agree?

~~~
newnewpdro
The timing is easily explained from the perspective of the New Yorker's
article publication and a want to do _something_ visible to the contrary as
evidence of a willingness to improve as a community.

Hence why the CoC is a whole lot broader in scope than anything Linus has ever
done. It's more of a "while we're here on this subject and have everyone's
attention, let's clean house a bit."

------
carlmr
I really wonder what's going to happen to Linux once Linus is gone. I think
we've seen now that just a week after he took a break the community started
falling apart rapidly.

~~~
ry_ry
Kernel fragments into a dizzying array of forks, TrueLinux, RealKernel, Linux
Core, LinuxPlus and DogeKernel fight for supremacy on obscure making lists and
github issue trackers.

The public remains largely unaware.

Huge PR battles over which logo to use erupt, somebody sneaks backdoors into
the majority of the kernels. Somebody else backdoors the backdoors. Pretty
soon over half the code base consists of backdoors and embedded nVidia
graphics drivers.

Buzzfeed publish a list of 15 linux kernels you won't believe exist. A week
has now passed since Linus left the project, and we have hit Peak Kernel.

Linux fades from the cusp of becoming a mainstream desktop OS and eventually
settles into a niche server role until the 2038 bug wipes out humanity due to
some buggy memory management running on an ICBM launch computer.

Chrome OS sees a slight uptick in users.

~~~
jraph
I really enjoyed reading this comment. I'm still smiling. Thanks. Now I can
start working happy.

carlmr, you issued a nice writing prompt.

------
finnthehuman
>Jon Corbet, kernel developer and editor of LWN, thinks the Linux community
will become less of what was once a "Wild West world with dueling developers
and more of a professional developer community."

Well, that's what all this has always been about right? Power-washing the
personality out of open source by subverting the popular movement of the day.
A group wants something but there are very few actionable steps to achieve it,
and the ones that do exist are long term investments. They're turned into
unwitting campaigners for a different goal when someone provides them an easy
answer that's really a thin veneer over a different purpose.

------
doener
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18278072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18278072)

~~~
merricksb
Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18274192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18274192)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273213)

------
Lordarminius
Thus restoring the natural order.

------
dboreham
That was easy.

